# Top Chop?



## SmartieBean09 (1 March 2010)

Have just spoken to Top Spec and how great are they?!!

They have just saved me so much money!!

By changing over to the Senior balancer I will not be making a compromise on the joint supplement I am currently feeding.  They compared both products while I was on the phone and the senior balancer has similar levels to that of my joint supplement.  By changing the balancer I can also cut out all of my other supplements if I choose hooray!!

They have recommended their Top Chop lite in place of Happy Hoof if I want?  Has anyone used?
Be interested to hear what others think of it.

Thanks


----------



## dressagecrazy (1 March 2010)

Yes me i use both Topchop Lite &amp; Alfa, it's great no mollases at all &amp; it does contain soya oil &amp; a small amount of Mint.

Bags are 15kg so are smaller than Dengie, but for me the benifit of having no mollases out weighs the bag being slightly smaller.
Ive had no problems feeding this stuff at all &amp; highly recommend it as i do with most of Topspecs range.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 March 2010)

I think I am going to try some.  I like the idea of no mollasses too!  much healthier!  Pony loves Happy Hoof but sounds fairly similar and def better for her.

Thanks dressagecrazy!


----------



## SpottedCat (1 March 2010)

TopChop Lite is a complete waste of money IMO - it is identical to Mollichaff High Fibre Alfalfa but comes in a smaller bag (15kg rather than 20kg) and costs more (works out that per kg TopChop is roughly 60p and mollichaff is roughly 35p). Cannot imagine why anyone would want to spend that much more, but that's just me. I ended up with a bag of topchop lite during the snow as could not get the mollichaff and there is no discernible difference except to my wallet and in how often I need to buy feed!

Note: Mollichaff and mollichop are 2 different companies and mollichop stuff is often heavily mollassed, whereas the mollichaff high fibre alfalfa has no mollases.


----------



## AngieandBen (1 March 2010)

I'm going to get some of the Mollichaff high fibre, it is almost identical,  as spottedcat says!!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 March 2010)

Ive looked at the Mollichaff high fibre before but when I spoke to my local feed shop they said that they only get an order in every 3 months.  Thats ok if I have enough to last me.  If I did need some more in between delivery I would have to travel and extra 40 mins to the next supplier which in my opinion justifies the price difference.

It is good to know that apart from price there isnt much difference.  I was disappointed that it wouldnt be easy for me to get the Mollichaff previously.


----------



## SpottedCat (1 March 2010)

That's bizarre considering it comes from the people who make horsehage/hoofkind/applechaff and most feed stores have those in as standard and get a delivery in each week - at least all the ones round here do anyway! How annoying.

Could you not just order in enough for 3 months at a time? I think that's what I'd do.....


----------



## criso (1 March 2010)

I use Top Chop Alfa and as dressagecrazy said happy to pay a bit more to have no molasses and well as no other additives such as preservatives.
However I do think the the alfa is better value for money that the lite and if I wanted the equivalent of lite I'd be tempted to get a plain straw chaff (with no molasses or anything) to mix with the alfa and make my own lite.

BTW I've had problems sourcing some of the Marksway stuff before, I have had issues with getting some of the products in their range before from suppliers that stock all the more usual ones.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 March 2010)

Well, I have ordered some Top Chop Lite and so am going to give it a go.  Hopefully Jamin will like it and it keeps her nice and slim for the summer!!  If not, back to Happy Hoof we go!

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## mrdarcy (1 March 2010)

I've also had problems sourcing the Marksway products - they'll stock the molassed ones but not the ones I want. 
I hate having to order in specially as I always forget, then leave it too late so I run out.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 March 2010)

Same here rockcrunchers.  When I asked them for the High Fibre Chaff they didnt even know what I was talking about!!!


----------



## AngieandBen (2 March 2010)

A lot of people haven't cottoned on to the "no sugar" diet yet, our local feed suppliers only get the Apple Chaff 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the Mollichaff Extra!!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (2 March 2010)

Snap coolrunnings.  My suppliers only stock the Original and Showshine.

Hopefully they cotton on soon!!


----------



## criso (2 March 2010)

I had problems getting the Timothy Horsehage when I was doing food exclusion for allergies and that was from a very big supplier.
I think part of the problem is these products are made under licence by local feed companies and they tend to concentrate on the popular stuff.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (2 March 2010)

Its crazy.  You would think they would want the sales???

Atleast it isnt just me!  We dont have many tack/feed shops round here so originally thought that was part of the problem.


----------



## SO1 (12 March 2010)

I started using top chop lite as was having trouble with getting dengie good doer and am pleasantly surprised. I always stayed clear from top spec as I think it is often feed as it is the fashionable feed of the moment and I think you are paying a lot for the branding - they must spend a lot on advertising.

The top chop lite is very different to the good doer it is much lighter and smells different and is oily. However pony is eating it even though not with as much enthusiasm as he had for the good doer and he has a shiny coat and so far is not getting fatter despite it having more cals than good doer - it is more expensive but as he does not eat much anyway it is not too much of an issue..


----------

